# Recovering from a lost password in Vista.



## anandk (Apr 28, 2007)

if u were ever to forget ur login password, vista offers two tools that
help you to deal with it.

1) *Password Hint *: ur hint appears below the password entry box, after u make an incorrect entry and then click OK. u can create a hint
when you set a password with User Accounts.

2) *Password Reset Disk *: A password reset disk, allows u to change your password, without needing to know ur old password. u can make a password reset disk only for ur local user account. this disk contains a single file named Userkey.psw, which is an encrypted backup version of ur password.

*u can create a password reset disk as follows :* u’l need to have removable media available viz. usb, floppy, cd, external hard drive, or a memory card.

1. Log on using the account for which you want to create a password reset disk.
2. In Control Panel, open User Accounts.
3. In the Tasks pane, click Create A Password Reset Disk to launch the Forgotten Password wizard. and then follow the wizards instructions, its that simple !

*To use the password reset disk when u forget ur password :*
1. On the logon screen, make an entry in the password box. if u guess right, you’re in! if u’r wrong, vista informs you that the password is incorrect.
2. Click OK. The logon screen reappears, but with additional text below the password box.
3. If the first bit of additional text, your password hint, jogs your memory, enter your password. If not, click Reset Password to open the Password Reset wizard.This wizard asks for the location of the password reset disk, reads the encrypted key, and then asks you to set a new password, which it then uses to
log you on.

_well, u cud always have An administrator log on and change or remove your password for you, but u’l lose access to ur encrypted files, e-mail messages and your stored credentials !_

more here at windowshelp.

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/vistaulti.gif


----------



## techtronic (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for this


----------



## casanova (Apr 29, 2007)

This feature is available in WinXP as well. BTW anand u forgot to mention, u have to create the disk only once. No need to recreate it even if you change the password.


----------



## anandk (Apr 30, 2007)

^ yes buddy; thanx.


----------



## ajy0903 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have one question about it.
Can I only make "Password Reset Disk" ?
Not the "Password Reset CD" or Password Reset Flash Drive/Pendrive?
Cause now days, not many people uses floppy drive, right?


----------

